# “whites Don’t Shoot Whites”: Witness Suggests Kentucky Kroger Shooting Racially Motivated



## meka72 (Oct 25, 2018)

2 black people were killed after a white man opened fire in a Louisville Kroger supermarket on Wednesday

A new report reveals that a shooting at a Kroger near Louisville, Ky. may have had a racial subtext.

The incident, which occurred in the nearby community of Jeffersontown, involved a 51-year-old suspect named Gregory Bush who is accused of killing both a man inside the Kroger and a woman in the parking lot, according to the Louisville Courier Journal. Bush is being held on a $5 million bond and was arraigned on Thursday morning for two counts of murder and 10 counts of wanton endangerment:

Just before 3 p.m Wednesday, police say Bush entered the Kroger and, for an unknown reason, pulled a gun from his waistband and shot a man in the back of the head, according to police citation. Bush then continued to shoot the man as he lay on the ground, according the report.

Bush then put his weapon away and exited the Kroger, according to police. Once outside the store, Bush again pulled out his gun and fired multiple times, killing a woman, police wrote in the arrest citation. At that time, an armed citizen pulled out a weapon and exchanged fire with Bush. Bush, according to police, then started to fire his weapon wildly.

The potential racial motivation for the crime became evident when it was reported that one bystander in the parking lot had a brief conversation with Bush, during which the alleged perpetrator said, "Don’t shoot me. I won't shoot you. Whites don’t shoot whites."

According to Jason Riley, a criminal justice reporter for WDRB.com, Bush had previously been convicted of domestic assault due to an incident in May 2009 when he screamed profanities at and threatened his ex-wife. As a result of that conviction, it is against federal law for him to own a gun. In another case from that year, he was accused of hitting his father and grabbing his mother before fleeing their house with a gun. This incident led to him being convicted of 4th degree assault.

Bush seems to be aware of the fact that he has mental health issues, posting on Facebook that "my paranoid-schizophrenia finally stopped me from working and not am on mental disability. I’m lucky I made it this far with all the trouble I’ve caused myself when I get off my medicine."

Riley also discovered tweets from an account with the same name as Bush's in which he made racially charged comments. On one occasion, the person who may have been Bush wrote, "F*** any black man that says f*** that white man." On another occasion, the person who may have been Bush wrote, "I've been told by black people that 'Black people are incapable of racism with what whites did to them for over 300 years " O_0

The author of the account also posted a comment saying, "No one cares when a white person is killed by a black person, which happens a lot. but turn it around. cont..." He also claimed that he had been married to a black woman and saw many black men get angry at him for that.


https://www.salon.com/2018/10/25/wh...-kentucky-kroger-shooting-racially-motivated/


----------



## LadyPBC (Oct 25, 2018)

Just wow!  We are losing control.  Prayers for the families of the deceased.


----------



## meka72 (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## MzRhonda (Oct 25, 2018)

this is what happens when someone like trump is in office and holding Klan rallies weekly


----------



## Everything Zen (Oct 25, 2018)

^^^^Andrew Gillum said it best- To all the folks out there that refuse to ignore the blatant evidence that Trump is a racist. Fine- I won’t call him a racist but if the racists think he’s a racist.... ?


----------



## tallnomad (Oct 25, 2018)

There is speculation that his ex-wife is actually Black.


----------



## intellectualuva (Oct 25, 2018)

How sad. Im unsurprised at this point. 

*eyes passport*


----------



## nysister (Oct 25, 2018)

He needs to be under the jail, without air.


----------



## meka72 (Oct 25, 2018)

I can't post the article right now but it confirmed that his ex wife is black (he allegedly called her "n- word b") and that prior to going to Kroger, gunman attempted to gain access to a black church.


https://www.courier-journal.com/sto...t-may-have-written-mental-illness/1760018002/


----------



## Southernbella. (Oct 25, 2018)

Smh.


----------



## MzRhonda (Oct 26, 2018)

meka72 said:


> I can't post the article right now but it confirmed that his ex wife is black (he allegedly called her "n- word b") and that prior to going to Kroger, gunman attempted to gain access to a black church.
> 
> 
> https://www.courier-journal.com/sto...t-may-have-written-mental-illness/1760018002/


So he will get off due to mental illness...yt people justice


----------



## meka72 (Oct 26, 2018)

*Black church member: 'Act of God' kept door closed to Kroger shooting suspect*
BILLY KOBIN  |  LOUISVILLE COURIER JOURNAL

Billy Williams of the First Baptist Church says if he had seen the shooting suspect he probably would have let him in.
Oct. 26, 2018

Billy Williams usually checks surveillance cameras at First Baptist Church of Jeffersontown for strangers lingering outside. 

He'll open the door, offer help or give a kind word. Sometimes, even directions.

But around 2:35 p.m. Wednesday, Williams was away from his church office and didn't see the video monitors when a man appeared and tried to yank open two side doors and then the front door.

Jeffersontown Police believe that man was Gregory Bush, who is accused of murdering two people, both black, at the Jeffersontown Kroger only minutes later.

It was "an act of God" that kept him from seeing Bush on the camera, said Williams, administrator at the predominantly black church, which has been at its Watterson Trail address for 185 years.

"I feel very strongly if I had seen him on camera, I probably would have gone to the same door and said 'Sir, can I help you?' I've always done that," Williams said Friday.

"We've done that hundreds of times. I may have to rethink that process now."

He said there were eight to 10 staff members in the church when Bush tried to barge in, and he's troubled by what could have happened.

"My mind takes me to a place where it shouldn't be," Williams said. "But I believe that he came here to do us harm."

He said the man in the video was wearing neon clothing — the same description police gave for the Kroger shooter —  and that there was a dark object on the man's side "contrasting very strongly to the neon."

He could not say for certain it was a gun, and Jeffersontown Police said they don't know if the man was armed on the church doorstep.

It was only after a church member left a message for the pastor about a stranger in bright clothes trying to open the sanctuary's door that they even knew to look at the surveillance video.

She was parked just a few spots over from his car, but he never noticed her.

The eventual news of the shooting and connection to the church shocked the congregation.

"It was not an accident," Williams said. "It does not even feel random to me. It feels intentional."

Both victims at the Kroger just two miles away were relatives of church members. Maurice Stallard, 69, was the nephew of one member, and Vickie Lee Jones, 67, the niece of another.

Williams and congregation members know both victims were black. They've heard that the shooter told a witness, "whites don't shoot whites." All of this has distressed them.

"The individual came by here first," Williams said. "I'm not naive enough to think that he was just passing through."

If Bush had tugged on the church door an hour earlier, he would have found 70 people gathered in prayer.

The door might have been unlocked.

https://www.courier-journal.com/sto...ouisville-kroger-shooting-suspect/1775888002/


----------



## RossBoss (Oct 27, 2018)

meka72 said:


> *Black church member: 'Act of God' kept door closed to Kroger shooting suspect*
> BILLY KOBIN  |  LOUISVILLE COURIER JOURNAL
> 
> Billy Williams of the First Baptist Church says if he had seen the shooting suspect he probably would have let him in.
> ...



Oh boy, no, it was not an "act of God", it was just "bad timing" on his part. Why would God protect this church and not the one in South Carolina or the two people that he DID kill. Such an ignorant and insensitive thing to say and if I were the loved ones of one of the victims I would personally speak to him to call him out on it.

Sad that two people lost their lives and his ex-wife is Black??? Really??? Damn.


----------



## MzRhonda (Oct 27, 2018)

I just posted on facebook now we need to lock the doors to churches and synagogues when we are worshiping......  and I was in the grocery store parking lot today looking every which way while walking to my car.


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 27, 2018)

This is so sad. Those poor people, just minding their business being black.


----------



## nysister (Oct 28, 2018)

MzRhonda said:


> I just posted on facebook now we need to lock the doors to churches and synagogues when we are worshiping......  and I was in the grocery store parking lot today looking every which way while walking to my car.



We've started locking our doors recently. This coming from a very small, quiet area, but apparently there have been some general threats, and so there you have it. Sad but expected.


----------



## Lady S (Oct 28, 2018)

meka72 said:


> I can't post the article right now but it confirmed that his ex wife is black (he allegedly called her "n- word b") and that prior to going to Kroger, gunman attempted to gain access to a black church.
> 
> 
> https://www.courier-journal.com/sto...t-may-have-written-mental-illness/1760018002/


Proof that it's utter nonsense when people like act like interracial relationships & biracial kids are the cure for racism.  

Any why do they always go for the places of worship first?! 

My heart hurts for the victims and their loved ones.


----------



## dicapr (Oct 28, 2018)

Lady S said:


> Proof that it's utter nonsense when people like act like interracial relationships & biracial kids are the cure for racism.
> 
> Any why do they always go for the places of worship first?!
> 
> My heart hurts for the victims and their loved ones.



They go to places of worship because that is where people are most vulnerable.  It is a large group of potential victims in a relatively small area with few exits.  The worshippers’ attention is not on their surroundings. People are used to seeing someone new who appears out of place. It’s a cowards way of killing a bunch of people when they are highly vulnerable 

I don’t understand attacking places of worship. I don’t care it it is a different religion than mine it’s still God’s house.


----------



## Lady S (Oct 28, 2018)

dicapr said:


> They go to places of worship because that is where people are most vulnerable.  It is a large group of potential victims in a relatively small area with few exits.  The worshippers’ attention is not on their surroundings. People are used to seeing someone new who appears out of place. It’s a cowards way of killing a bunch of people when they are highly vulnerable
> 
> *I don’t understand attacking places of worship. I don’t care it it is a different religion than mine it’s still God’s house.*


So they plot it out like a military campaign.  Reading that was a gut punch and I can't explain why.   And the bolded, I feel the same way about places of worship.  Like the recent shooting in Pittsburgh at the Synagogue.  I haven't been to church in a few years and I'm probably borderline agnostic, but I still feel like those buildings are sacred.   Churches, Temples, Mosques shouldn't have to lock their doors or have armed guards or medical detectors.  And honestly, neither should grocery stores.


----------



## GinnyP (Nov 2, 2018)

MzRhonda said:


> I just posted on facebook now we need to lock the doors to churches and synagogues when we are worshiping......  and I was in the grocery store parking lot today looking every which way while walking to my car.


I saw a Wy guy 4’6 walking in Kroger’s with a gun in the front of pants on a his belt looking ....around.......$his I got back in the car.  These people are crazy.  I can’t walk my dog anymore without looking like I work for the FBI it’s exhausting.


----------



## meka72 (Nov 2, 2018)

My best friend went to Maurice Stollard’s wake earlier this week. She said that the line to get into the funeral home was a mile long and the funeral home was over capacity such that the police blocked the entrance.


----------

